# Week of 12/26: Discovery Channel Sneak previews



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just a reminder for those who watch the Discovery Channel that the week of 12/26 they are running sneak preview episodes for their new 2008 series mixed in among the daily marathons. Some of these are now in the guide data. 

12/26 10:00 PM EST - Smash Lab
12/27 10:00 PM EST - Some Assembly Required
12/28 10:00 PM EST - Fight Quest
12/29 10:00 PM EST - Bone Detectives


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Does it make sense that they don't have any previews of these series on their website?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Not at all. I tried to find a link, but the only link I could find on their site was the tv listing if you actually searched for the shows. The only reason I even knew about them is because I saw them advertised during another show. I really wish the futon critic would track discovery.


----------



## danottey (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up!

Here they are with TiVo Scheduler links:

Smash Lab
Some Assembly Required
Fight Quest
Bone Detectives


----------



## zivah1 (Dec 20, 2007)

I can't wait for it to air . . .

They've put up a blog - check it out:

http://blogs.discovery.com/smash_lab/2007/12/beginning-with.html


----------

